# MMY2ndHOME



## oakbrad (Jul 4, 2010)

Myself and my wife age 60 and 57 are considering this scheme.

Can anyone clarify the following :

1. Is it correct that if you are over age 60 the medical insurance requirement can be relaxed.

2. How can one find out whether the insurance co. chosen is approved by MMY2ndHOME .i.e. will International Medical Insurance Companies based outside Malaysia be acceptable ?.

3. Is a medical report a definite requirement irrespective of age.

4. Is a sponsor still required and do they have to provide a bond ? How much is the bond for a UK resident and Malaysian Sponsor ?

5. Is it worthwhile applying myself or is it better to use an agent and if it is can anyone recommend an agent they have used thermselves.

6. Letter of good conduct from relevant government agency ? Where does a UK resident get this from to satisfy this requirement ? Do they mean a police check ?

Any advice anybody can offer on the above would be appreciated.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, I´m English, 64 with my Penang born wife 58 (British passport holder), we did the MM2H 3 years ago, I can answer most of your questions, give me a few days though.
Also, I think you might find most of your answers on another website, you will need to contact me privately for the link or make 4 more posts and I can send you a private message.
Regards Robert (In Spain)


----------



## johnthomson (Jun 21, 2010)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi, I´m English, 64 with my Penang born wife 58 (British passport holder), we did the MM2H 3 years ago, I can answer most of your questions, give me a few days though.
> Also, I think you might find most of your answers on another website, you will need to contact me privately for the link or make 4 more posts and I can send you a private message.
> Regards Robert (In Spain)


Hello Robert, I'm living in Spain, shortly moving to Penang. Any advice you can give
would be much appreciated. 

Regards, John (also in Spain)


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi John, Where are you?, we´re in Mijas Costa, near Malaga.
Accept me as a friend (Your Notifications, top right hand side) and we can communicate. Regards Rob


----------



## johnthomson (Jun 21, 2010)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi John, Where are you?, we´re in Mijas Costa, near Malaga.
> Accept me as a friend (Your Notifications, top right hand side) and we can communicate. Regards Rob


We are in Moraira, Costa Blanca. I tried the friends process, it did not
give an error message. Doesn't seem to work.

regards, john


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

After 5 posts we can private message.
Why Penang?, been there before or you getting tired of Spain?. Rob


----------



## johnthomson (Jun 21, 2010)

rjnpenang said:


> After 5 posts we can private message.
> Why Penang?, been there before or you getting tired of Spain?. Rob


Left UK 74, went back in 96. Couldn't stand it. Then New Zealand.
Then Spain 2006. Still have NZ connections. Malaysia is nice half-way 
house. Like Spain a lot, but not winter.
regards, John


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I sent you a PM, did you receive it?


----------



## johnthomson (Jun 21, 2010)

rjnpenang said:


> I sent you a PM, did you receive it?


Well I don't see anything. When I log in there are no messages.
How should I access your PM ?
regards, John


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Click on the green button next to my name, and check your notifications near the top right hand side.


----------



## oakbrad (Jul 4, 2010)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi, I´m English, 64 with my Penang born wife 58 (British passport holder), we did the MM2H 3 years ago, I can answer most of your questions, give me a few days though.
> Also, I think you might find most of your answers on another website, you will need to contact me privately for the link or make 4 more posts and I can send you a private message.
> Regards Robert (In Spain)


Hi Robert,

Let me know how I can contact you privately to get some info on MM2H. I can phone you , skype or e-mail whatever best for you. Right now I'm in Singapore.

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Kevin,
Make another 3 posts and then we can use the PM (private message). 
Why go down the MM2H route?, its expensive with the bond required and now the M/sia gov. want 500,000RM to be the minimum threshold for buying an apartment or house, with property prices so low in M/sia. they seem to be raising the bar for new applicants. Regards Rob


----------



## Rene' (Jul 18, 2010)

Could you give me your opinion on Penang versus Langkawi?
We are British/South African thinking of retiring in Malaysia.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Rene' said:


> Could you give me your opinion on Penang versus Langkawi?
> We are British/South African thinking of retiring in Malaysia.


Sorry, but I have never been to Langkawi, so, cannot comment, but I believe its less developed than Penang, do you really want to live on a holiday island 12 months a year?. Regards Rob


----------



## oakbrad (Jul 4, 2010)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Kevin,
> Make another 3 posts and then we can use the PM (private message).
> Why go down the MM2H route?, its expensive with the bond required and now the M/sia gov. want 500,000RM to be the minimum threshold for buying an apartment or house, with property prices so low in M/sia. they seem to be raising the bar for new applicants. Regards Rob


Hi Rob,

I've been toying with the idea of MM2H for sometime. My wife was born in Malaysia and at present we alternate between Singapore where we own a condo and her family home in Johor a couple of hours drive away. As we get 90 days visa for each country we can just continue this way without the expenditure involved in getting the MM2H visa.

The reason I might want to go for MM2H is to show that I have severed my links as a resident in UK as we are non -resident there for tax purposes and think that with a resident visa as opposed to using a tourist visa it will be better in the long term in case the Revenue try to argue that we are not non - resident for tax purposes in the UK at some time in the future.

Actually I much prefer to live in Singapore but to get PR here is really not worthwhile as the requirements and expenses are way more than the MM2H scheme. 

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## Rene' (Jul 18, 2010)

*Langkwawi versus Penang*



rjnpenang said:


> Sorry, but I have never been to Langkawi, so, cannot comment, but I believe its less developed than Penang, do you really want to live on a holiday island 12 months a year?. Regards Rob


I see, we love holidaying in Phuket, but wouldn't want to live there. I assume Langkawi is quite similar to Phuket.


----------

